# Bronson (Bronsonette) has died



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Back in 2006, I wrote about a homing pigeon I had found which I named Bronson (Bronsonette once I found out it was female). I was at the parking lot today and I found her lifeless body lying there. The bird had managed to survive two years living with the ferals and had started a family with one of them. (Once in a while I see the offspring). I buried Bronson beneath a tree in the town I found her.

I had always looked out for her as best as I could but I could never catch her. Anyways, I notified the Spindle City club of her in the hopes that they can reach her former owner.

Poor Bronson, I hope she is at peace now.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, I'm so sorry. I remember you writing about Bronson. Thank you so much for being the good person you are and burying him. Not many people would do that.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about Bronson, Garye!

I know you feel really badly about the death! 

Sending you LOVE and HUGS

Shi


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Garye 
I m sory about your PJ.Lots of hugs for you.

Nell


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you for looking after Bronsonnette in life and in death, Garye. From the sounds of it you extended and enriched her life.

RIP Bronsonnette.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

it is always sad to hear but im sure you made her life better


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear she passd, thank you for looking out for her, and also letting us know she is in total peace.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Garye,

I'm so sorry to hear about Bronson. She had a better life because of you. She is flying free now and may she RIP.

Margaret


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone. At least she was able to find a feral mate and have a family (the males really thought she was hot!).

Goodbye Bronson.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so sorry for this loss, Garye. Lovely, lovely bird, and thank you for keeping up with and looking after her all this time.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

She was a gorgeous gal. I'm sorry she passed away. Thank you for taking care of her and the others.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

So sorry to hear the news. I've read that pigeons in the wild have a life expectancy of 2-5 years. Lots of yearlings don't survive. But your bird was loved and probably happy finding a mate and have a family and life continues.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm very sorry to hear Bronson passed away, Garye. I hope the memories of her and the sight of her offspring will ease away the pain.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Garye said:


> Back in 2006, I wrote about a homing pigeon I had found which I named Bronson (Bronsonette once I found out it was female). I was at the parking lot today and I found her lifeless body lying there. The bird had managed to survive two years living with the ferals and had started a family with one of them. (Once in a while I see the offspring). I buried Bronson beneath a tree in the town I found her.
> 
> I had always looked out for her as best as I could but I could never catch her. Anyways, I notified the Spindle City club of her in the hopes that they can reach her former owner.
> 
> Poor Bronson, I hope she is at peace now.


It's nice to know that you contacted the club after all this time. At least for me, it makes me hopeful that maybe some of my birds that haven't made it home over the years are or were out there somewhere just being a pigeon.......for a while at least.


----------



## Mighty Heart (Aug 29, 2008)

*Bronsonette the Beautiful*

She didn't go un-noticed and God keeps track of these things. That's why we do what we do for the pigeons. It feels so in-explainably good to help a small critter that most people don't even notice. I feel sad for your broken heart but you gave her a dignified sending and she will be there to greet you when it's your turn. I love that thought!
Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks again for the kind thoughts. I had contacted the club before about Bronson but because it was so hard to read her band (I could never get close to her because she'd take off) I couldn't get the numbers correct until after she died. The band itself was smashed, she was hit by a car, and I could barely read them then. But she did have a lot of suitors in her time and evidently found one that matched her interests and started a family with him.

I always tell the club that if they're missing birds to go to this mall because they may be living with the ferals.


----------

